# Effects of colonialism on Africa's past and present



## IM2 (Aug 27, 2018)

*As I'm in the Africa section looking at a bunch of threads about a white nationalist lie, perhaps some truth might help here.*

Slavery and colonialism enriched Europe and reduced Africa to abject poverty. The riches of Africa and her raw materials fuelled the economies of imperialist countries. The British Prime Minister, Sir Winston Churchill bore testimony to this fact when he said:

“Our possession of the West Indies gave us the strength, the support, but especially the capital, the wealth, at the time when no other European nations possessed such reserve, which enabled us to come through the great struggles of the Napoleonic Wars. The keen competition of commerce in the 18th and 19th centuries enabled us not only to acquire this appendage of possessions which we have, but also to lay the foundations of that commercial and financial leadership which when the world was young,...enabled us to make our great position in the world.” (‘The Long Road To Humanity’, by Stanton A. Coblentz page 325 and Introduction To African Civilisations John G. Jackson page 3O6)

More.

Africa is 11.3 million square miles. Africa is almost four times the size of the United States of America in land size and in all kinds of riches, especially in raw materials such as platinum, cobalt, uranium, tantalum, gold, diamonds and oil. There is hardly an agricultural product that cannot be grown in Africa. Africa’s arable land for food security is reported to be the largest in the world. But Africa’s riches including her human resources have been brutally looted by imperialist countries for centuries and still are, even under supposedly liberated Africa.

A glaring example of the riches of Africa is the Democratic Republic of Congo, the country of Patrice Lumumba. Economic experts have pronounced that, when developed Congo alone can feed and provide electricity for the whole of Africa. During the Second World War, the Nazi forces of Hitler over-ran Belgium. The Belgians established their government-in-exile in London. How did Belgium manage financially? Well, Congo was their colony. Let this come from the horse’s mouth. Godding was the Colonial Secretary of the Belgian Government-in- exile. He boasted:

“During the War, the Congo was able to finance expenditure of the Belgian Government-in-exile in London, including the diplomatic service as well as the cost of armed forces in Europe and America. The Belgian gold reserve could be left intact.”

To this minute, Africa’s riches are fuelling the economies of imperialist countries. Africans remain the poorest people in the world amidst their own riches in their own African Continent. As the late President Kwame Nkrumah put it, “If Africa’s resources were used in her own development they would place Africa among the most modernised continents of the world. But Africa’s wealth is used for the development of overseas interests.”

More.

Whenever an African country is about to be liberated, imperialists have always divided liberation movements into radicals, extremists and militants and so-called moderates. Colonialists have often called these so-called moderates to the “negotiating table” and offered them the flag and parliament – things we never made the fundamental objective of our liberation struggle.

Lest we forget, from day one of the arrival of colonial invaders in our country, the primary objective of our struggle was repossession of our land and its riches taken from Africans at gunpoint. Anyone one who doubts this historic fact must consult Kings Sekhukhene, Makado, Hintsa, Cetshwayo, Moshoeshoe, Makana and Bambatha, even Mzilikazi for that matter. Land is what our people have died for, for over three hundred years of their existence, in our case in Azania.

A Kenyan political activist and former presidential candidate, Koigi Mamwere, captured this truism accurately in April 2OOO when he proclaimed:

“Today, Europeans own almost all the land in the Americas, almost all the good land in Australia, New Zealand and Tasmania and most of the best land in African countries like South Africa, Zimbabwe, Namibia and Kenya. To acquire this land outside Europe, Europeans did not use law, justice or money. They took the land and its riches with the gun....Europeans continue to own millions and millions of hectares of the best land in Africa....Whatever Robert Mugabe’s past mistakes, we must agree that on this one question of finally redistributing land to African people, he is 1OO% right...”

Effects of colonialism on Africa's past and present | Pambazuka News


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *As I'm in the Africa section looking at a bunch of threads about a white nationalist lie, perhaps some truth might help here.*
> 
> Slavery and colonialism enriched Europe and reduced Africa to abject poverty. The riches of Africa and her raw materials fuelled the economies of imperialist countries. The British Prime Minister, Sir Winston Churchill bore testimony to this fact when he said:
> 
> ...


Africans were paid the asking price for their slaves. 

Try again.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *As I'm in the Africa section looking at a bunch of threads about a white nationalist lie, perhaps some truth might help here.*
> ...



Obviously, since the ones paying them were most likely Muslims. They would never get caught trying to jew someone down on the price.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *As I'm in the Africa section looking at a bunch of threads about a white nationalist lie, perhaps some truth might help here.*
> ...



We ae talking about colonization. Not slavery. Try again.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2018)

So Asslips, you support and promote genocide then? Because that is what the Black government in South Africa is engaged in.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 27, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The slave trade didn't happen as you whites claim and Muslim nations in Africa were colonized by whites.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



European colonization is what gave Africa it's cities, industries, factories, farms, and jobs. Without some form of vision and leadership, most previously-colonized African countries degrade into hell-hole socialist nightmare states such as South Africa.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Quit says things like "you whites". That sounds racist.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So Asslips, you support and promote genocide then? Because that is what the Black government in South Africa is engaged in.



Well to be fair, genocide is a step up from cannibalism. I think they're making progress.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So Asslips, you support and promote genocide then? Because that is what the Black government in South Africa is engaged in.



*In fact, the** number of killings** of farmers and farm workers is at a 20-year low, with 47 in the 2017-18 fiscal year, according to AgriSA, a farmers’ organization in South Africa. The numbers have been declining steadily since peaking in 1998, when 153 were killed.
*
Murders of farmers in South Africa at 20-year low, research shows

153 deaths does not a genocide make. Especially given the fact that whites are not the only ones killed.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 27, 2018)

JGalt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



No I will not.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 27, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So Asslips, you support and promote genocide then? Because that is what the Black government in South Africa is engaged in.
> ...



Now that's racist.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Then you are putting yourself in a separate class and isolating yourself from the rest of humanity.

Whatever.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




How is that "racist"? Except for the Donner Party, I can't think of anyone else who would do something like that.

Well maybe Borneo or somewhere.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 27, 2018)

JGalt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Figure it out.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 27, 2018)

JGalt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



No, I am describing what you whites here have said.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Slavery



Very first word of the OP. 

So now we ask why you need to lie.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 27, 2018)

Heh heh. Asslips....


----------



## JGalt (Aug 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Ahhh, ok. So I was one of those "white nationalists" participating in some thread on some unknown thread on some unknown discussion board?

That explains why I can't remember what I did yesterday.


Now a question: What about Liberia?  If I'm not mistaken, it was some of those white folks who colonized it because they believed black folks would face better chances for freedom and prosperity in Africa than in the US.

Please explain how the white devils caused a civil war there which killed over 250,000 people, and shrunk their economy by 90%? Please explain why it ranks so low on my list of places to go for a winter vacation?

We tried


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...





Such a fucking liar.

{
Over 28 Million Africans have been enslaved in the Muslim world during the past 14 centuries While much has been written concerning the Transatlantic slave trade, surprisingly little attention has been given to the Islamic slave trade across the Sahara, the Red Sea and the Indian Ocean.

While the European involvement in the Transatlantic slave trade to the Americas lasted for just over three centuries, the Arab involvement in the slave trade has lasted fourteen centuries, and in some parts of the Muslim world is still continuing to this day. A comparison of the Muslim slave trade to the American slave trade reveals some interesting contrasts.

While two out of every three slaves shipped across the Atlantic were men, the proportions were reversed in the Muslim slave trade. Two women for every man were enslaved by the Muslims.

While the mortality rate for slaves being transported across the Atlantic was as high as 10%, the percentage of slaves dying in transit in the Transsahara and East African slave trade was between 80 and 90%!

While almost all the slaves shipped across the Atlantic were for agricultural work, most of the slaves destined for the Muslim Middle East were for sexual exploitation as concubines, in harems, and for military service.}
http://originalpeople.org/the-arab-muslim-slave-trade-of-africans-the-untold-story/


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 29, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Heh heh. Asslips....




He denies it, but he sure seems like Asclepias  to me....


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *As I'm in the Africa section looking at a bunch of threads about a white nationalist lie, perhaps some truth might help here.*
> 
> Slavery and colonialism enriched Europe and reduced Africa to abject poverty. The riches of Africa and her raw materials fuelled the economies of imperialist countries. The British Prime Minister, Sir Winston Churchill bore testimony to this fact when he said:
> 
> ...


Why do you bother ?
You cant educate stupid racist trash.
The irony is that they fought a war to kick out the colonists and wouldnt have it any other way. Bu that doesnt seem to apply to Africa.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 30, 2018)

JGalt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Are you out of your mind?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 30, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Heh heh. Asslips....
> ...



That shows how stupid you are.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 30, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *As I'm in the Africa section looking at a bunch of threads about a white nationalist lie, perhaps some truth might help here.*
> ...



I was tired of reading their bullshit. They can't take the truth. They know what they believe is fake news.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 30, 2018)

Fact, parts of Africa that weren't really colonized, like Ethiopia, and Liberia are poor, and backwards by African standards.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So Asslips, you support and promote genocide then? Because that is what the Black government in South Africa is engaged in.
> ...


Because they have all fled the racist murdering region.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 30, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



What do they call the mental disorder you suffer from?


----------



## xyz (Sep 8, 2018)

Most African countries are just based on colonial borders.

There aren't many African languages that are that widespread, except for maybe Swahili, but there have been attempts at internationalizing other languages  like Wolof.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 9, 2018)

xyz said:


> Most African countries are just based on colonial borders.
> 
> There aren't many African languages that are that widespread, except for maybe Swahili, but there have been attempts at internationalizing other languages  like Wolof.



African countries had their own boundaries before colonization. And there are way too many dialects and languages in Africa to centralize one. I'm sure you know that.


----------



## xyz (Sep 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> And there are way too many dialects and languages in Africa to centralize one. I'm sure you know that.


That has nothing to do with it.

When you create a literary language, you take one dialect and use that. Eventually some things from other dialects will sip into the literary language. It's been done in Africa and even in Europe with languages like Norwegian. And native languages in the U.S. In fact even literary languages like French were formed in this way.

There are mutually intelligible languages with completely different names, as there are in Europe as well, but the main problem with Africa is that the African languages are more often spoken than read/written, and are seen by some as inferior to colonial languages like French, English or Portuguese.


----------

